
Current Science on Covid-19 and Cloth Masks - giardini
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/covid-19/podcasts-webinars/special-ep-masks
======
giardini
Transcript can be found at

[https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/revised-mask-
transcript-6220](https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/revised-mask-transcript-6220)

